# twilight breaking dawn part 2



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

don"t know about you guys but i can"t wait for BREAKING DAWN PART 2,i am like a kid on christmas eve, so friggin excited any other mad twilight fans here huh!!!:googly: anway here"s the trailer!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Oh God... Not you too... My fiancée love the series. The only thing I like about it is making fun of it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so thrilled about it! I love Halloween and can't wait for October, but I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for that movie!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I'm so thrilled about it! I love Halloween and can't wait for October, but I'm on the edge of my seat waiting for that movie!


same here dark angel 27,october can"t come quick enough


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Unless this one has a happy ending (Edwards getting ripped apart and burned by the dad?) I don't care to see it. My wife can't wait for it.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Breaking Wind Part 2


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Breaking Wind Part 2


everyone has there own opinion !! this is mine FRIGGIN AWESOME lord homicide!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have managed to avoid all of these movies and I hope to keep the streak alive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, graveyard, I think you'll find there are more non-Twilight fans here than those who love the series Most folks who've commented on past discussions prefer vampires who are more predatory and ruthless as opposed to vampires who are sparkly or filled with teenage angst.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey I like the first one best, and I read all the books.....may not be popular here, but I kind of loved the books.  My imagination is however, a little bit better than the translation to films. Go Twilight fans!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> I have managed to avoid all of these movies and I hope to keep the streak alive.


I only wish I had been able to do that! Unfortunately, I did see the first one.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Ha!*



Lord Homicide said:


> Breaking Wind Part 2


I have the same opinion. Cute!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Lord Homicide said:


> Breaking Wind Part 2


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Hilarious!*

Frightmaster General- you made me laugh! That was great.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm taking my sister to see the second half of Breaking Dawn for her 31st birthday. We're pretty excited, terrible acting and all. I grew up in the 90's- I enjoyed lots of terrible things, like day-glo, flipped and teased bangs, and the New Kids on the Block. I can't help it.
I really did enjoy the books (enough to have read them 4 times), though each read through I was irritated by a different character. The story is interesting, and not ALL angsty . Also- the soundtracks have been mostly pretty killer.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Gorylovescene said:


> I'm taking my sister to see the second half of Breaking Dawn for her 31st birthday. We're pretty excited, terrible acting and all. I grew up in the 90's- I enjoyed lots of terrible things, like day-glo, flipped and teased bangs, and the New Kids on the Block. I can't help it.
> I really did enjoy the books (enough to have read them 4 times), though each read through I was irritated by a different character. The story is interesting, and not ALL angsty . Also- the soundtracks have been mostly pretty killer.


hey gory..yaaa... good to know there"s another twilight fan here..


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry, but the closest movie to Twilight that i like is Vampires Suck. hehe


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

N. Fantom said:


> Sorry, but the closest movie to Twilight that i like is Vampires Suck. hehe


I agree with you dude 100%


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

graveyardmaster said:


> hey gory..yaaa... good to know there"s another twilight fan here..


You're not the only one. I'm really excited about it too...and yes the books were awesome!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey guys!...seen the movie the other day thought it was brilliant.....anyone else seen the movie yet?????


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

*The Elegance of Vampires*

Sorry guys, I can't stand the thing. My daughter couldn't wait for it and she's in her late 20's. I stomached through the first movie and pretty much decided it was crap. (my thoughts only)

I'm really having a hard time dealing with what Hollywood and writers have done to the elegance of the vampire. Yes I know it's fantasy, but is there no respect anymore for tradition? I have refused mostly to watch these movies and I basically stay away from other movies that have gone away from the I deem personally as a vampire movie.


----------

